# Dog breeds to avoid!



## shakey gizzard (Sep 15, 2013)

Thought this was a good read that may help someone!  Particularly the novice!http://shine.yahoo.com/pets/15-dog-breeds-pet-owners-avoid-114600368.html


----------



## Crickett (Sep 18, 2013)

Interesting! I'd have to agree with it!


----------



## TripleXBullies (Sep 18, 2013)

I'd add boxer... Crazy dogs.... Too much energy...


----------



## nhancedsvt (Sep 18, 2013)

A pit was an honorable mention? Seriously?


----------



## ryano (Sep 18, 2013)

TripleXBullies said:


> I'd add boxer... Crazy dogs.... Too much energy...



I'd kindly disagree.      For the first two years, they can be a real pain in the behind.    Once they "grow up" you cant ask for a better dog IMHO.

They are great protectors and excellent around children. They are intimidating looking yet pretty docile.

Just my experience from owning one for 10 years though.  Maybe I just got lucky and got a "goodun"

RIP ol boy


----------



## bkl021475 (Sep 18, 2013)

I've never met a Boxer that I didn't think was just a cool dog!


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Sep 18, 2013)

I once had the pleasure of dealing with a Boxer that was capable of scaling an 8ft chain link fence. He just climbed the thing like a human would. Very interesting animals.....

But, pretty hard to beat down south. Short hair, don't shed much, lots of personality & energy. Pretty friendly and good around kids too for the most part. I'm sure there's exceptions out there though.


----------



## JustUs4All (Sep 18, 2013)

They are right about Rottweilers.  If there is no boss present, the Rotty will take over the position.


----------



## fatboy84 (Sep 19, 2013)

ryano said:


> I'd kindly disagree.      For the first two years, they can be a real pain in the behind.    Once they "grow up" you cant ask for a better dog IMHO.
> 
> They are great protectors and excellent around children. They are intimidating looking yet pretty docile.
> 
> ...



He was a danger and menace to society with all the nub wagging and licking.


----------



## Bkeepr (Sep 19, 2013)

I love boxers, they have big happy hearts!  Also endless energy.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Sep 22, 2013)

The best dog I've owned was a boxer,


----------



## Hogwild80 (Sep 22, 2013)

I've owned rotties and pits,it has alot to do with how you raise them,same thing goes for people,cant profile the breed for irresponsible owner been great and loyal friend over the years,i would have to say my rotties have been the most loyal,great family dogs.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 22, 2013)

The only dog I would never own again was a chow. We had two growing up and after several years of being good dogs one morning they decided to be crazy mean. Except with my dad, but one morning they got crazy with him and when I got home from school they were gone.


----------



## Melvin4730 (Sep 23, 2013)

Most Chows I've been around were really mean to strangers.


----------



## The Longhunter (Sep 23, 2013)

Ask a vet what dog they don't like,(get bit by the most) and it will be a chow.  Thing is that a mean pit will be mean from the get go, but a chow will be perfectly normal, and then go psycho.

I can't believe Weirmaraners made the list.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 23, 2013)

Melvin4730 said:


> Most Chows I've been around were really mean to strangers.





The Longhunter said:


> Ask a vet what dog they don't like,(get bit by the most) and it will be a chow.  Thing is that a mean pit will be mean from the get go, but a chow will be perfectly normal, and then go psycho.
> 
> I can't believe Weirmaraners made the list.



Like night and day to this day only dog I'm skeered of.


----------



## crackerdave (Sep 24, 2013)

You can tell a lot about a man by the way his dog behaves.Any breed.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Sep 24, 2013)

Melvin4730 said:


> Most Chows I've been around were really mean to strangers.



One owner dog!


----------



## Ryanbig (Sep 26, 2013)

Best dog I ever owned was a boxer. No dog will ever compare to his intelligence. I have owned a lot of breeds.


----------



## southgahoghunter (Oct 1, 2013)

Blue heeler hands down is the best dog I have ever had or been around I lost mine this year after 13 years ago.  They are unbelievably smart and beyond loyal.


----------



## SarahFair (Oct 1, 2013)

I dont trust chows one bit. 

And I like some boxers, but it seems the ones I have come across in the past few years are not the best bred dogs.. 
The breed seems to have become a victim of back yard breeders


----------



## devil-dog (Oct 1, 2013)

Hogwild80 said:


> I've owned rotties and pits,it has alot to do with how you raise them,same thing goes for people,cant profile the breed for irresponsible owner been great and loyal friend over the years,i would have to say my rotties have been the most loyal,great family dogs.



^^ This


----------



## The Longhunter (Oct 1, 2013)

SarahFair said:


> I dont trust chows one bit.
> 
> And I like some boxers, but it seems the ones I have come across in the past few years are not the best bred dogs..
> The breed seems to have become a victim of back yard breeders



Sarah, 

that's a problem with all breeds.  All breed standards mention temperament, but the popularity (profitability) of some breeds, and the demand for "designer" breeds means that most backyard breeders totally ignore temperament as a characteristic.  As long as they own a female that can keep churning out puppies, they don't care that's she (or the sire) have serious temperament problems.

All puppies are cute and lovable, so they can get away with doing so.


----------



## ChickInATree (Oct 1, 2013)

My dog (in the avatar) is a white shepherd and I have a female pit mix. Best dogs I have ever owned. EVER. I'd like to add a point to this list - fixed VS UN-fixed dogs. My shepherd was a rescue and he truly lived up to his name (Buck Wild) before we got him snipped. Now? Aww man what a fantastic dog. Very even tempered, great with all ages, a little skittish of men, but he was beaten pretty bad by the last one that owned him. Hormonal dogs, especially of some of these more driven working / herding types, can be very bad for the average family.


----------



## piratebob64 (Oct 1, 2013)

You can see by avatar I have #8  and proud of it, she sleeps in the bedroom doorway! 
I also had # 7, He would let you in but in order to leave you had to go thru him.  70LBS not an ounce of fat.


----------



## Buzz (Oct 1, 2013)

TripleXBullies said:


> I'd add boxer... Crazy dogs.... Too much energy...



If you think they are crazy then for the love of all that is holy, never get a German Shorthaired Pointer.  They will make a Boxer look like a couch tater.    I love my pointers but they are without a doubt not a dog that just sits with you, they are non-stop with never ending energy and endurance!   They are pretty much the same as #6 the Weim, but more energetic and a little less on the anxiety.   Also a significant danger to cats and other small animals.

Here is mine last Saturday.   This was immediately after he ran 17.6 miles without a break in about an hour and 20 minutes.      He wasn't even remotely tired, just needed a little water.    I was on inline stakes and I'm very fit and he can just about kill me.   He will literally swim up current in a river for 3-4 hours chasing a stick before he decides to take a break.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Oct 1, 2013)

Buzz said:


> If you think they are crazy then for the love of all that is holy, never get a German Shorthaired Pointer.  They will make a Boxer look like a couch tater.    I love my pointers but they are without a doubt not a dog that just sits with you, they are non-stop with never ending energy and endurance!   They are pretty much the same as #6 the Weim, but more energetic and a little less on the anxiety.   Also a significant danger to cats and other small animals.
> 
> Here is mine last Saturday.   This was immediately after he ran 17.6 miles without a break in about an hour and 20 minutes.      He wasn't even remotely tired, just needed a little water.    I was on inline stakes and I'm very fit and he can just about kill me.   He will literally swim up current in a river for 3-4 hours chasing a stick before he decides to take a break.



Imagine what he'd be like if you were a couch potatoe!


----------



## Buzz (Oct 2, 2013)

shakey gizzard said:


> Imagine what he'd be like if you were a couch potatoe!



He'd probably be at a shelter or destroying my house!


----------



## Ace1313 (Oct 8, 2013)

Owned my Rottie going on nine years. You have to be the boss when they are young up until 18 months and always make corrections immediately (at least I do). The greatest dog I have ever owned and people always comment on how great he is. The vets even gush over him so I am partial.


----------



## cmfireman (Oct 16, 2013)

I can definately see why the Weimaraner made the list. I love my dog to death but man can she get on my nerves. 

Occasionally I have to make a few laps around the property on the fourwheeler just to get her to calm down a bit. She is a very loyal companion though.

I have an American Bulldog that is the best house dog ever, but I have to keep him on a short leash when outside, he doesn't take well to other animals coming on our property.


----------



## deerehauler (Oct 16, 2013)

cmfireman said:


> I can definately see why the Weimaraner made the list. I love my dog to death but man can she get on my nerves.
> 
> Occasionally I have to make a few laps around the property on the fourwheeler just to get her to calm down a bit. She is a very loyal companion though.
> 
> I have an American Bulldog that is the best house dog ever, but I have to keep him on a short leash when outside, he doesn't take well to other animals coming on our property.



I can agree with you on the Weimaraner ours is the same way.  She loves to be with you! If you leave for 10 min and come back she is excited like you been gone for days. Ours is fine with all animals and kids.


----------



## MrBull (Oct 16, 2013)

I think that this was written by people who live in apartments. I have a Blue Heeler and she is hands down the smartest dog that I have ever had. She gets to go outside and run around so she is pretty mellow in the house. The only problem I have with her is that she is kind of "nippy", she likes to nip at peoples heels. I have owned and been around a lot of dogs including Chows and Pitbulls, and I wouldn't give you a nickel for a chow every chow or chow cross that I have ever encountered was pretty mean. The only problem that Ive had with Pits is they are really hyper and some are bad with other dogs.


----------



## The Longhunter (Oct 16, 2013)

cmfireman said:


> I can definately see why the Weimaraner made the list. I love my dog to death but man can she get on my nerves.
> 
> Occasionally I have to make a few laps around the property on the fourwheeler just to get her to calm down a bit. She is a very loyal companion though.





deerehauler said:


> I can agree with you on the Weimaraner ours is the same way.  She loves to be with you! If you leave for 10 min and come back she is excited like you been gone for days. Ours is fine with all animals and kids.




Know what you mean, here are two that are always on the go, NOT!


----------



## deerehauler (Oct 16, 2013)

Here is my wiemaraner being spoiled and lazy! I think she thinks she is human or something!


----------

